# Poll about 5-star ratings and tipping



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Just wondering about what ya think...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Everyone gets 5 stars.

Except 4 or 5 in 3 years.


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

Since they changed the rules that you can’t re-rate a rider I give 5 stars to everyone. Pax can revenge rate you, but not the other way. I only give down ratings for significant reasons. I’ve received enough tips hours later (likely when they get that follow up email from Uber asking if they want to rate/tip if they didn’t immediately) that downrating a pax = lighting money on fire unless it’s for good reason. 

Just yesterday had normal ride into Providence. Pax was bit of a pain, no immediate tip. I gave 5 stars anyway. 

Hours later they rated and tipped 3 bucks. If I had downrated no $3


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

smoran26 said:


> Pax was bit of a pain


How was he or she a pain?


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

htboston said:


> How was he or she a pain?


pax was running late for train in downtown and there was traffic so was impatiently suggesting various routes to take (some of which were really bad ideas), but I lived in the city for 10+ years and ignored and just said 'i'll get you there.'

pax made train.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

smoran26 said:


> Since they changed the rules that you can't re-rate a rider I give 5 stars to everyone. Pax can revenge rate you, but not the other way. I only give down ratings for significant reasons. I've received enough tips hours later (likely when they get that follow up email from Uber asking if they want to rate/tip if they didn't immediately) that downrating a pax = lighting money on fire unless it's for good reason.
> 
> Just yesterday had normal ride into Providence. Pax was bit of a pain, no immediate tip. I gave 5 stars anyway.
> 
> Hours later they rated and tipped 3 bucks. If I had downrated no $3


$3 whole dollars....... there was a time I wouldn't walk out to my car for $3 now I pick someone up 5 miles away to carry them a mile for $2.85. I have hit rock bottom lol


----------

